# Calculating Server Utilization....



## cweepy (Dec 27, 2007)

Hello, I'm attempting to calculate SERVER utilization where the server contains a CPU and 2 Disks. Arrival rate of 2 transactions per second; each request to the server results in 250 msec of CPU time and 2 simultaneous I/O's (1 to each disk) of 25msec average. Response time is equal to .55263 seconds (or 552.63 msec). 

This is a homework problem but I am not asking for an answer, simply an approach to solving for the server utilization. I was told by the professor to think of the server as a whole (single entity) and to regard the individual resources (CPU & Disks) as one resource, therefore the response time is a sum of the individual response times. 

I am to use the Utilization Law but my problem is I can't find the connection between response time and the law! Any suggestions welcome, I'm in dire need of help.


----------

